# Hard Work Pays Off



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Our local vet tech school had put out an ad looking for volunteers to bring in their dogs for a kind of show and tell. Jumping at any chance to socialize Gaia with different people/places, I replied. 

Today was the day and I couldn't be prouder of my little girl. She was on her best behavior, let the students examine her teeth, look into her ears, lift up her paws, all the good stuff. They had me show what obedience she knows and she did beautifully on what we've been working on (down on recall, recall, down/stay etc). 

As we were leaving, the instructor, commented on how she's a great ambassador of the breed. I think I still have the stupid grin on my face


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! VERY impressive!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats to you and Gaia! I would have been very proud as well!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to go ... yeah, hard work does pay off ... keep that grin on your face, you deserve it!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome for both of you and all of the rest of us GSD lovers


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Good job. If all dogs got that training, the shelters would be empty. It is so awesome when people can experience a well behaved Shepherd


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is great ! Congratulations to you and your girl Gaia.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Little moments like that are so rewarding and make all the frustrating moments seem so minute.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So cool! It's such a good feeling isn't it? Congrats on all your hard work!


----------

